# EX Vigilant Eagle 13



## tomahawk6 (28 Aug 2013)

A CC-150 Polaris Airbus from 437 Squadron in Trenton provides air-to-air refueling to CF-18 Hornet fighter aircraft from 409 Squadron on their transit from Cold Lake, Alberta, to Elmendorf, Alaska, in preparation for Exercise Vigilant Eagle 13 on Aug. 25, 2013. (Canadian Air Force photo/Cpl. Vicky Lefrancois)


----------



## tomahawk6 (29 Aug 2013)

More images.






A CC-150 Polaris Airbus from 437 Squadron in Trenton prepares to provide air-to-air refueling to CF-18 Hornet fighter aircraft from 409 Squadron in Cold Lake, Alberta during Exercise VIGILANT EAGLE 13, Aug. 28, 2013. (Photo: Cpl Vicky Lefrancois, DAirPA)


----------



## tomahawk6 (29 Aug 2013)

Canadian CF18 Hornet aircraft from 409 Squadron in Cold Lake, Alberta and Russian Su-27 aircraft from Anadyr, Russia are practicing procedures to transfer a simulated hijacked airplane from Russian to American airspace during the NORAD Exercise VIGILANT EAGLE 13 on Aug. 28, 2013. (Photo: Cpl Vicky Lefrancois, DAirPA FA2013-5100-14)


----------



## Quirky (29 Aug 2013)

Its funny how we are currently holding joint-exercises with them all the while conducting real-world north sovereignty missions.


----------

